# My golden has really bad hips but lives to play with her ball.



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Can you get her into the water to swim for her ball?


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Is there a canine chiropractor near you? We switched to a veterinarian who is a certified chiropractor and also trained in the use of cold laser therapy. It has made a tremendous difference for our dog. We started with weekly adjustments, along with Rimadyl and gabapentin, and now just go in for a maintenance adjustment once a month. Our dog is much older than yours (almost 15) but he has good quality of life. Good luck finding some new ways to help your dog!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My old girl with arthritis used to play “stair ball.” She stood or laid down on the upstairs landing and I threw the ball up to her From the bottom. She’d catch it and then nudge it back down the stairs to me so I could throw it again. The only tricky thing was perfecting my throw so she didn’t have to jump up to catch the ball.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 17, 2011)

Dunmar said:


> Can you get her into the water to swim for her ball?


I had a pool in NJ she used to swim in but end of 2019 moved to the beach - she is afraid of the water - will retrive the ball and lie down but not swim.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 17, 2011)

BuddyBigDog said:


> Is there a canine chiropractor near you? We switched to a veterinarian who is a certified chiropractor and also trained in the use of cold laser therapy. It has made a tremendous difference for our dog. We started with weekly adjustments, along with Rimadyl and gabapentin, and now just go in for a maintenance adjustment once a month. Our dog is much older than yours (almost 15) but he has good quality of life. Good luck finding some new ways to help your dog!


Wow! There is not one around here but will look to see where the closest one is. So glad you were able to find that person!


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 17, 2011)

pawsnpaca said:


> My old girl with arthritis used to play “stair ball.” She stood or laid down on the upstairs landing and I threw the ball up to her From the bottom. She’d catch it and then nudge it back down the stairs to me so I could throw it again. The only tricky thing was perfecting my throw so she didn’t have to jump up to catch the ball.


Ok - that sounds great! I think she would love that! Thank you!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'll work on getting her comfortable with swimming in the beach and retrieving the ball in the water


----------

